# Anubis mask



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Here, why don't you just throw one of these together...?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

LV Scott T said:


> Here, why don't you just throw one of these together...?


Looks like a nice quick afternoon project. 
________
glass pipe


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow - that's a great and original idea. Good job!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks good. Rather than going with a different mask, could you just extend the chin with more paper mache?


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

From what I can tell, most Anubis masks do not have a lower jaw as seen here:










I would just cut the lower part of the mask off and re-paint it. Then use black makeup around your eyes and lower face, maybe some gold lipstick.

If you want to re do the mask, I would suggest buying a latex or a plastic wolf mask and painting it black then add gold highlights.

I personally would want to add some humor and use this as a base: 

Morris Costumes, Wolf Mask, DG10529, $25.50


----------

